
Show HN: New procedural generated levels for my sokoban game. Feedback please - atum47
https://victorribeiro.com/sokoban/
======
atum47
If you're on PC 'R' restart the level. If you're on mobile, clicking the
screen does.

All the levels ware procedurally generated, and I want to ask people how
difficult they think they are.

